# nascar



## cda (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok a-5 occupancy got the code stuff out of the way

How about that car into the jet dryer!!!!! what a way to start the season!!

http://www.nowpublic.com/sports/juan-pablo-montoya-crash-daytona-500-2012-video-fire-2896141.html

http://www.news-journalonline.com/breakingnews/2012/02/the-daytona-500-begins-under-overcast-skies.html


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm moving this thread to 'Commercial Fire Codes'. 

10:40, red flag, I give up. Good night.


----------



## imhotep (Feb 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok a-5 occupancy got the code stuff out of the wayHow about that car into the jet dryer!!!!! what a way to start the season!!
> 
> http://www.nowpublic.com/sports/juan-pablo-montoya-crash-daytona-500-2012-video-fire-2896141.html
> 
> http://www.news-journalonline.com/breakingnews/2012/02/the-daytona-500-begins-under-overcast-skies.html


I'm thinkin' that jet dryers need ta be sprinkled an' probably should limit the quantity of flammable and Combustible Liquids on-board.  What about occupancy separation?  Hmmmmm....


----------



## Frank (Feb 28, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' that jet dryers need ta be sprinkled an' probably should limit the quantity of flammable and Combustible Liquids on-board.  What about occupancy separation?  Hmmmmm....


More likely onboard supression system needed --

http://www.koetterfire.com/off-road-fire-systems/lvs-liquid-agent.php


----------



## brudgers (Feb 28, 2012)

Speaking of dryers, whenever I get the urge to watch NASCAR, I turn on my dryer with a load of colored clothes.

  It has a glass door.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Speaking of dryers, whenever I get the urge to watch NASCAR, I turn on my dryer with a load of colored clothes.  It has a glass door.


I went to the Charlotte 500 or 700 forget it was years ago. The first 15 minutes was exhilarating after that it was pretty much 4 or 5 hours of hell. It pretty much ended my nascent NASCAR fandom.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 28, 2012)

what about the fuel on the relitively new pavment,  sticky mess


----------



## High Desert (Feb 28, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Speaking of dryers, whenever I get the urge to watch NASCAR, I turn on my dryer with a load of colored clothes.  It has a glass door.


Both my washer and dryer have glass doors......so I get to watch 2 races at the same time.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 28, 2012)

Restrictor plate racing stinks but still impressed with the abilities of the drives.  I'm an open wheel fan and have a great Combo super speedway track 40 minutes away.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 29, 2012)

In all fairness,  I actually enjoy watching NASCAR when they turn right.


----------



## cda (Feb 29, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> In all fairness,  I actually enjoy watching NASCAR when they turn right.


a ""Danica Patrick"" fan I see!!


----------

